# Aviation e-books on Italian WW2 Aircrafts



## al49 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi, if you are interested in Italian aircraft, I like to inform that on e-bay are available e-books containing the copies of component catalogue of two important medium bombers: the *SIAI SM 79* and *CRDA Cant Z 1007 bis*
Those catalogues were issued to explain how each part of the aircraft was built and went together in assemblies like wings etc.
As en example I enclose two pages taken from the book of Macchi C 200 









Of course text is in Italian ...
If you are at all interested, the link is the following:
Venditore eBay: tilgeman: Libri e Riviste su eBay Italia
Cheers
Alberto


----------

